# Briggs and Stratton hard to pull start



## Plowthis (Jan 30, 2016)

Newbie here, so be gentle...

After our little snowstorm (if you call 33.5 inches little for the Mid-Atlantic), the guys were bringing back some of the Husqvarna snow blowers with the Briggs and Stratton engines saying they were very hard to pull start or wouldn't pull at all.

Before the storm, I made sure they all started (either by pulling or electric start) and they worked fine. They all had an oil change and topped off with fresh fuel before going out. 

Once back in the shop, I checked to make sure there wasn't any snowing binding anything up, belts were all on fine and they would even start with the electric starter. I took off the recoil and pulled it by hand and the cord would come out and go back in fine. What am I missing? Or is the engine starting a slow death...or do my guys just need to eat their spinach.

Briggs and Stratton Engine - Model #20M314-1480-E2

Thanks for any info!:thumb:


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Check your valve clearances. .004-.006 both IN and EX. Also verify that the decompressor on each each engine working properly along equal valve lift. Excessive valve clearance will cause hard starting especially by hand. One other thing to check is the flywheel key for partial shearing but valve clearances are the source for hard pull through problems.

Also you can download the Briggs 276781 Repair Manual if you don't already have a copy on hand.


----------



## Treereaper (Jul 10, 2011)

If they are transporting them in open weather they could be freezing.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

As Tree said, they could be freezing up. Hit the carb with a hair dryer, then try. 
With my wood splitter and snow blower you can pull the starter 20 times before they start, hit it with the hair dryer for 30 seconds or so and it fires right up on 2 pulls at the most. My beater mower is the same way on cool mornings. 
Think in my case it's the poor quality gas we've been getting up here lately.


----------



## Treereaper (Jul 10, 2011)

> very hard to pull start or wouldn't pull at all


The wind chill will freeze them up.
Heating the oil or transporting them in a covered trailer will make them easier to pull start.


----------

